

Samsung Galaxy tablet is banned in Europe, Well done steve - MetalMASK
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4218656/Apple-Samsung-Galaxy-tablet-banned-Europe

======
ageekyuser
If you look at the filing it is not even a patent - it is called a "community
design" - whatever that means - and it consists of just 3 line drawings that
look so generic they could cover any tablet out there. Ridiculous to say the
least!

